# Lowes no longer recognises Veteran designation on DL



## Littlebeer

I was shopping at Lowes today for some items and when I asked for Veteran Discount the cashier stated that they no longer accept the "Veteran" designation on the Texas drivers license. Both the cashier and the customer service rep indicated that this policy went into effect three weeks ago. I did not get clarification as to what forms of ID they are accepting to qualify for the discount but I just wanted Ya'll to know so as not to be shocked.

Customer service told me to contact thier corporate office if I had a complaint and they provided me the number 1-800-445-6937. I have called them and expressed my opinion of this new policy change.

I hope this helps.

:texasflag


----------



## Too Tall

Hmmm I was in there the other day and a gentleman used his. We had a brief conversation about about me getting it on my DL and the cashier seconded it. That 3-4 days ago.


----------



## V-Bottom

very strange indeed......next time I go to TC's Lowes, I will ask about this


----------



## Reconspacediver

*VET on DL*

how do you get the vet designation on you DL


----------



## Don Smith

Reconspacediver said:


> how do you get the vet designation on you DL


Go to your local drivers license office with your DD214 and they will hook you up. (after the fee of course)


----------



## BlueWaveEd

Floatin Doc said:


> Go to your local drivers license office with your DD214 and they will hook you up. (after the fee of course)


If you do it at renewal time, they will add it for free.


----------



## ksk

*Lowes*

How about Home Depot? Has anyone used their Tx.Lic. there lately?


----------



## onyourlimit

Lowes did the same to me two weeks ago and did not accept it. There explanation to me was that it is intended for active duty, retirees and disabled vets.


----------



## bill

ksk said:


> How about Home Depot? Has anyone used their Tx.Lic. there lately?


I used it without any problems this month


----------



## speckle-catcher

Reconspacediver said:


> how do you get the vet designation on you DL





Floatin Doc said:


> Go to your local drivers license office with your DD214 and they will hook you up. (after the fee of course)


you MUST take the copy of your DD214 that says what type of discharge you have (Copy 4, I think)

look at the bottom of your 214 - that's where the discharge should be.

and I used my "Vet" TDL at Lowes just a few weeks ago without issue. maybe I need to go buy something tomorrow to try it out.

I can say that 1 Home Depot I went in back in September (I-10 near Voss) had a "new" policy that you had to register at the customer service desk to get the vet discount - and it was only good at that store. It was a small purchase, but I declined and just paid full price.


----------



## chasdawg

*lowes*

I used my VA card all month OF December at Lowes in Beaumont, Baytown, PT Arthur, league city I just showed it to cashier and she called over a supervisor for over ride


----------



## JWJBigfish

*Lowes*

I used my TDL veterans designation no problem at the Lowes in Texas City however the Lowes in League City on 646 rejected me. Apparently it is up to management. If you want the discount in Galveston County go to the Texas City Lowes.


----------



## MarkDiaz

*Beaumont Home Depot and Lowes*

Rejected my Tx DL . Stated you must be active or retired. Also said that they will honor it on Memorial and Labor day for non-active vets. For some of you, you may have got lucky because of the cashier. All they have to do is hit the bar code on the monitor of the register to give you the discount. At ease...


----------



## chasdawg

*Va card*

I used my VA card this pass week Baytown I just showed it to cashier and she called over a supervisor for over ride. Has to be VA card or DD214 what they told me


----------



## Woreout

I bought some sakrete and some 4x4's to build a fence. Gave them my VA card. It took off 10% of the sakrete, but not posts. I ask about it and the cashier told me they no longer allowed the discount on wood products.


----------



## Fishwish

I used my VA card at the east Pearland Lowe's on two different occasions today and saved $20. No issues with either cashier.


----------



## rwnitro

The Lowes in Round Rock accepts my Tx DL with "veteran" printed on it. They accept it for all purchases, no problem. I used it less than a week ago. It's sounding like each store has it's own policies.


----------



## Woreout

*lowes*

Bought 350 fence pickets yesterday 4-3, showed my Va card and got 10% with no problem. Go get the VA card and show it.


----------



## shrky57

our lowes now wants the va card stating service related disability:headknock


----------



## speckle-catcher

Heads up - 

I've had issue with some Home Depot employees. Apparently, HD has revised their policy (again) and only offers the 10% discount to disabled vets on a daily basis. 

That's fine - I have a VA card. It was issued in 1995 when I got ETSd.

The card from 1995 does not look like the card on their flyer - and dimwit at the register wouldn't bother to read the card that says "Veteran's Administration" and "Service Connected Disability" - so he had to call for a manager.


----------

